# If he still loves me?



## just_dream (Oct 25, 2011)

hi there everyone, its my first post on the site and really hoping to get some kind advice. I have been married for like 12 months now and so far the relaitionship has been sour and unhealthy. I got married without the consent of my parents and going through the consequences of being disrespected at all times by my inlaws and husband. Although he is considerate and caring , i feel he is a biased and immature person. Because his mother hates me for being his wife and throws tantrums at him for being such a biased son, I have started to experience negligence and constantly being disrespected . I fight for my rights , but never get them . He is too much into his family that he finds everything they say right and I am wrong at pointing out his mistakes and misbehaviour to me.what is morem situation has turned out to be such that I am not a priority in his life . On confronting the same point, i am blamed for being such a selfish women. I am all alone deprived of my rights, my respect and my place in his life. What should I do if there is no one to listen and help??


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

just_dream said:


> I got married without the consent of my parents and going through the consequences of being disrespected at all times by my inlaws and husband. Although he is considerate and caring , i feel he is a biased and immature person.


Why does his family dislike you? I assume you were aware of how they felt, and that your husband is biased, prior to marrying him. So why did you marry a man (and basically, his family comes along with him), who you feel have deprived you of your rights and don't show you respect?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You can decide to get a divorce, or go to marriage counseling and making a decision based on the results. Ignore his family. You married him, not his family. 

Remember the old saying: Friends is God's way of making up for family

Do something now to start your search for happiness.


----------

